# Speakers housed within Ent. Ctr.?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I just found the forum and am looking for some pointers.

I'm a custom woodworker and am building an entertainment credenza and would like to reuse some speakers I built about ten years ago. The speakers as they exist now are too tall for the design of the credenza.

I plan on building new speaker boxes and placing them within compartments in the credenza with cloth screens to hide them. I understand I need to maintain the same volume of the original speakers but there is plenty of room in the credenza to allow for redesign with a shorter height.

Questions are there any things to avoid when executing this design. I accept that this isn't the best arrangement but my goals are not audiophile quality where all is subordinate to the soundstage. It must work within the design of the credenza while maintaining as much of the sound quality as possible.

I was told on the woodworking forum to use absorption materials on the interior of the compartments the speakers will be placed in and to avoid certain HxWxD ratios of the new boxes.

All info appreciated.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are some things i'd try to make sure I did:

Keep the drivers vertical
If at all possible, have the tweeter at ear level
Keep the individual drivers as close together as possible
Instead of lining the walls, you can also use something like Acousta-Stuf
The covering for the speaker itself should be as sonically transparent as possible. 
Flush mount the drivers to the front baffle
Make sure that the drivers are flush with the front of the credenza -- don't have them inside at all
Depending on the size of the speakers cabinet, you may want to brace the inside.
If your speaker has a BSC built into it, you may want to remove it -- it could mess up the rest of the crossover performance, but it might not.
Make sure the speakers are equidistant from the tv
Spread the speakers as far apart as possible
That's all I can think of off the top of head.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Also, your speaker cabinets will vibrate...make sure they are mounted rigidly to the credenza so that it doesn't vibrate against it, or decouple the speakers so that no vibrations are transmitted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks to all, I will incorporate all these suggestions as much as the design allows.

None of this acoustic stuff is knowledge I have so I appreciate the suggestions.

I know there will be some compromises but I hope to maintain as much sound quality as possible.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

JCD said:


> Here are some things i'd try to make sure I did:
> ...
> 11. Spread the speakers as far apart as possible...


... without getting them close to the side walls.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

fbov said:


> ... without getting them close to the side walls.


:yeahthat:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought of something different -- maybe use a coaxial speaker. I konw that Seas makes a few that I'd expect to be at least decent. They also provide the crossover details, but it should make it relatively easy and compact to build.

I'd avoid the autosound versions, which is what most coaxial's are designed for.


----------

